# Is my guppy pregnant or bloated?



## leogrr44 (Jul 15, 2014)

She is not moving around a lot and is staying near top of tank but doesn't seem to be struggling to swim or breathe. She also lost her appetite.

Aquarium Gallery - guppy


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

pregnant. Not squared off yet but staying at the surface is typical behaviour of pregnant guppies


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pregnant females have back the black stain and are seen from above very broad. Then need this only a few days. In a separate pool. (6-8G) to the ground shards of clay pot. The hollow down. On one side some Java moss, and above floating plants.
After throwing the young fish hatch under the pieces.
If there is no danger, they rise in the moss on the surface. Between the floating leaves they rest and fill the floating bubble. Simple assembly and no losses.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Guppies are live bearers and don't lay eggs. Best to have lots of plants for hiding places. She does look pregnant but they usually don't stop eating till a couple of days before popping them out.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Try some peas to be on the safe side. Can't hurt and they love them


----------



## leogrr44 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------

